# Wi-fi: aucun matériel installé



## Mididix (9 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment installé un SSD à la place du superdrive de mon MacBook Pro 15" de 2008.
Tout s'est bien passé mais lorsque je l'ai rallumé, plus de wi-fi...
Le picto habituel est remplacé par celui ci :





J'ai donc regardé un peu sur le net et j'y ai vu que cela pouvait venir de la nappe airport qui aurait pu être endommagé, la réparation est un peu délicate puisque pour changer cette nappe il faut décoller l'écran.

Je décide donc de l'amener chez un réparateur parisien qui a testé avec un écran neuf (qui contient donc la nappe airport) en vain, une autre carte wifi ainsi qu'un autre disque dur -->idem. Il me dit qu'il pense que le problème vient de la carte mère et que cela ne sert à rien de la changer car plus cher que le mac.

Je repasse donc chercher le mac et là surprise le wi-fi est de retour, le réparateur est aussi étonné que moi. (il ne m'a pas fait payé la réparation)

Retour à la maison le wi-fi fonctionne comme un charme pendant quelques heures et soudainement: retour à la case départ ---> plus de wi-fi.

Donc voilà je suis un peu perdu, on dirait un faux contact mais je n'ai aucune idée d'ou regarder.

Donc voilà si quelqu'un a une solution il aurait ma reconnaissance éternelle !


----------

